# Found this on Craigslist. Can anyone tell me about it?



## alloy (Dec 31, 2014)

http://wenatchee.craigslist.org/tls/4826009832.html

It looks like it has a QC gearbox but I'm not that familiar with Clausing lathes. I've emailed asking for the model number but no reply yet. 

Can anyone educate me on this one?


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 31, 2014)

QC box for sure. With the taper attach and tooling, this looks like a STEAL to me.


----------



## COMachinist (Dec 31, 2014)

Can't tell for sure but but the apron looks like a 6300 tool room lathe. It looks like a good buy if you don't need more than 24" between center? The motor vari-drive setup on these can be problematic, but you can use a 3ph and VFD if it is shot. Take cash, you may get a better deal.
CH


----------



## COMachinist (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks like this one 6300 12 3/4"X24" 

CH


----------



## alloy (Dec 31, 2014)

OK you have convinced me to go for it. It's been on for 18 hours so I'm doubtful it's still available. 

Says it has a 220v single phase motor on it. I have no problem converting it to 3 phase and using a  VFD on it. 

I will let you know if he gets back to me.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks like a steal, good luck!


----------



## alloy (Dec 31, 2014)

Road trip 


He just called. Said both my emails went to spam. Thankfully he checked there. 

He says it's in good shape and is under power. Has a 2 1/2 HP  motor on it. Everything works, I asked about the speed changer and said it was good. Has some paint coming off but I'm not worried about that, I'll go through it top to bottom and put a DRO on it. Said his friend owned the since 1970. He picked it up this summer from him. 


Been thinking about the 24" length and I'd say about 99% of what I'll do will fit,  and the other parts I can use a 16" x 60" I have access to. I'm glad it's a 13".I have a  lot of 3/4" tool holders I want to use. So I'll pick up a QC tool post for it. 


Now I've got to swing by my bank and get some cash add rent a small trailer after work today.


----------



## alloy (Dec 31, 2014)

OK here is an update. 

I asked about the vari speed drive and he just emailed telling me it has a 4 place pulley set up on it and no vari speed. 

Did these come with vari speed or a pulley setup?

I can put a 3 phase on it and a VFD, but the deal isn't as good with the added expense.


----------



## RWL (Dec 31, 2014)

alloy said:


> OK here is an update.
> 
> I asked about the vari speed drive and he just emailed telling me it has a 4 place pulley set up on it and no vari speed.
> 
> ...



Although I now have a Clausing with a variable speed drive, for about 30 years I had a Clausing with a step pulley drive.  It's nice to have variable speed for convenience, but it isn't a deal breaker.  Step pulley machines are quieter than variable drives.  In fact, I wouldn't spend the money to convert it to 3 phase and put a VFD on it like you were suggesting.  The limitation for that machine will be a relatively small through hole in the spindle and the 24" length.  I also had a 24" lathe and it didn't keep me from doing anything that I can remember, although give my preference, I'd choose a 36" one just in case.   I sold my (older than that one) 4 step pulley Clausing with a taper attachment and a similar amount of tooling for $1500 last year and felt I had given the buyer a pretty decent price.  Unless you've got used lathes coming out your ears where you live, you better jump on that.  Gas prices are down and the economy shows signs of improving.  My prediction is that there are going to be more guys who finally have the money for machines in the coming year, prices will rise and there is going to be more competition for the machines that are around.  Like I said, unless you've got better machines than that showing up regularly on your craigslist, buy it.  That one is selling at 1/2 to 1/3 the cost of buying a new one from Grizzly.  At that price you shouldn't have any difficulty getting your money back out of it.


----------



## alloy (Dec 31, 2014)

No I don't have lathes coming out my ears at all here. I've almost gotten a couple. Had a deal for another Clausing but he sold it out from under me when we had a firm deal made. 
But that's Craigslist for you. 

I'm hoping I can at least get a 1" bar through the spindle. I have one part I make a lot of using that size. 

I talked to the seller again and I'm leaving at 6 tomorrow morning. I should be there around noon or so. He said he can load it for me. 


I really don't plan on selling it, but you never know what will come up for sale later. Something better always seems to come up just after I buy it. 


If you can would you let me know what size the spindle bore is on your lathe? 

Thanks


----------



## yort81 (Dec 31, 2014)

alloy said:


> http://wenatchee.craigslist.org/tls/4826009832.html
> 
> It looks like it has a QC gearbox but I'm not that familiar with Clausing lathes. I've emailed asking for the model number but no reply yet.
> 
> Can anyone educate me on this one?




Depending on the what condition the ways are in.... if that were here in Seattle area......I i'd be all over that like white on rice... faster than a dog fart travels! ))


----------



## alloy (Dec 31, 2014)

yort81 said:


> Depending on the what condition the ways are in.... if that were here in Seattle area......I i'd be all over that like white on rice... faster than a dog fart travels! ))



Dang, a dog fart huh????  That's like warp 90!!!!  You are closer than I am to it.  I just found it before you did.  You need to check Craigslist more often )

Got the $$$, got a trailer, have my straps and chains and some cribbing loaded.  Ready to head out at 6 or earlier tomorrow.  I'll post some pics when I can. I could work Friday and make some extra money, but I think I'll take it off to play with my new (to me) toy.


----------



## xalky (Dec 31, 2014)

There's nothing like a man possessed to get his new machine up and running. Godspeed buddy.


----------



## RWL (Dec 31, 2014)

alloy said:


> If you can would you let me know what size the spindle bore is on your lathe?
> 
> Thanks



The 4800 series Clausing which I sold had a spindle bore a little under 1" IIRC.  My current Clausing has a 1-3/8" bore.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Fingers'n'toes crossed!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 1, 2015)

so, pictures?


----------



## alloy (Jan 1, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> so, pictures?





Have patience young man,  I'm still on the road


----------



## alloy (Jan 1, 2015)

Just got home.  Put the trailer in my garage and I'm done for tonight. I woke up today with a sore throat and it just got worse all day.

The guy was pretty cool, he had a huge shop and does metalwork for the logging industry. He gave me the lathe for $1200 even.

He had a very cool everyday work truck.






Tomorrow I have to get it out of the trailer.  I was hoping to use my engine crane and slide it under the axle and lift it out.  But the axle is too low to the ground.  I'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 1, 2015)

Jack the trailer up and put ramps under the tires.

Jake Parker


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 1, 2015)

You can bring it over here, I'll be happy to off load it with one of my forklifts.  :lmao:


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 1, 2015)

Bring it to my shop I will get it off for you.:roflmao:


----------



## RWL (Jan 1, 2015)

Putting a plank or two under the trailer tires would lift it a little.  Just eyeballing it though, I'm not sure you'd need to put the shop crane that far under the trailer.  That lathe should weigh roughly 800 to 1000 lbs since my 36" Clausing has a weight of 1100 lbs.  You could have the crane's boom fully extended without exceeding the lifting weight at that extension - 1/2 ton.  Of course, I'm not there in person to see it, but it looks like you should be able to pull the lathe to the rear of the trailer and lift it with the shop crane without having to get under the axle.  The sling will go closer to the head than the middle of the bed, and you use the tailstock and carriage to make it balance.  Remember to put a board wider than the width of the bed plus the lead screw under it before lifting.  If you lift under the bed alone without that board, you're likely to bend the lead screw.  .
	

		
			
		

		
	




Roll it in your shop on thick wall pipe Egyptian style.  Note that you might have to remove the cover at the rear of the headstock or tailstock if they can't support the load.  I had to do that for mine, but your stand may be different.  The photos were taken in Jan 2010 and the outdoor temp was 13º.


----------



## alloy (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow everyone is so helpful  

I think I'm going to hook the trailer back up to my rig to stabilize it, then jack it up put some jack stands under the axle or blocks, what ever ends up working.  When we put it in the trailer we had the sling as close to the chuck as possible to balance it out.

But  like I said I'm fried tonight.  I haven't been sick for over a year  now, and in just one day I've got no voice at all and am sick as a dog. I can only manage a whisper right now.  I need to get some hydraulic  oil for the crane and I'll get it off the trailer tomorrow and take the  trailer back and come inside and stay warm.  I can research the lathe  and have information when I'm feeling better.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 2, 2015)

Woohoo! Congratulations, well done! I'm so pleased you finally found the lathe you wanted and at such a good price too. What a journey! Now you have the fun part of tooling her up and making chips. Oh, and get well soon


----------



## COMachinist (Jan 2, 2015)

alloy said:


> Wow everyone is so helpful
> 
> I think I'm going to hook the trailer back up to my rig to stabilize it, then jack it up put some jack stands under the axle or blocks, what ever ends up working.  When we put it in the trailer we had the sling as close to the chuck as possible to balance it out.
> 
> But  like I said I'm fried tonight.  I haven't been sick for over a year  now, and in just one day I've got no voice at all and am sick as a dog. I can only manage a whisper right now.  I need to get some hydraulic  oil for the crane and I'll get it off the trailer tomorrow and take the  trailer back and come inside and stay warm.  I can research the lathe  and have information when I'm feeling better.



Congrats on scoring the lathe. You got a smoking deal. You should have no problem getting a 1" bar through the spindle bore. Spec is 1 1/16" bore with a 1 3/8" nose opening. When you get better and feel like it make sure that straps do not put pressure on the lead screw when you lift. If the lead screw gets bent it will show up in your finish of your turnings. You will see a pater of the RPM and TPI of the lead screw. it don't do any favors to you single point threads either. Get well soon and happy machining.
CH


----------



## alloy (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll make sure I'm clear of the lead screw when I lift it. 

I will be working on getting it unloaded a little later today. Running some errands this morning and need to get some hydraulic oil for my crane. Seems to have gotten a little low on fluid in the last several years since I've used it.

I have an old Royal collet closer from the 4 axis on my VMC that I had. I'd like to adapt it to the Lathe if possible. I'll be looking into that also.


I also need to figure out how to run this thing


----------



## alloy (Jan 2, 2015)

Got it unloaded with no problem. A couple of 2" x 12"s under the trailer tires did it.

In looking it over I see that the motor has been replaced with a 2 1/2  HP one.  From what I can find out originally they came with either a 3/4  HP or an optional 1 HP motor.  So with 2 1/2 times the original power I  shouldn't have a lack of power problem. Looks like he cut the cabinet to  fit the larger motor in.

There is a lot of HS tooling with it.  Some of it is brand new. The  taper attachment looks like it's never been installed.  I'm going to  have to figure that one out. There is also a Jacobs keyless chuck.  I've  never seen one like it before. 

Like I said before I have a Royal 5C collet closer and it fits perfectly  through the spindle.  The draw bar is way too short, but I'm thinking  maybe I can us 5C collet stop extensions to lengthen the tube, or I'll  just make my own.

  Somethingelse to figure out is how to put a DRO on it.  There isn't much room on the cross slide for the scale.


----------



## stupoty (Jan 2, 2015)

That looks like a nice setup  lots of tooling and spare backplate, it's always good when it works out ok.

hope your feeling a bit better so you get a chance to play err i meen do useful things with it 

Stuart


----------



## RWL (Jan 2, 2015)

I see the former owner put the lathe on wheels.  That's convenient, but it may affect accuracy.  I looked at the snow pictures to see where it had snowed and noticed that you're in Vancouver, WA.  I've been there a few times over the past 20 years or so to visit my sister. She and her husband just moved from Camas, WA just outside Vancouver to the Tacoma area this past year.


----------



## alloy (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes it was on wheels, I took them off to haul it, but put them back on for now to be able to move it around easily while working on it.  When I'm ready to start using it I'll remove the wheels and level it up.

Looks like odd looking chuck is a center rest chuck.  And they had a collet closer similar to what I'm wanting to make.


----------

